# 17 and 15 year old are great about something



## amomof4

My 17 and 15 year old sons are great about something,where I came from.I am originally from the UK and have learned very well.Parents decided to immigrate to the United States when I was 3 years old which I am a legal citizen now.They have learned my cultures are,food to the tv shows.Know Monte Python is my favorite tv and movie series.They have figured my nickname too and I think they got it from a friend of mine,"Liz" and it was from one Austin Powers movie too.Say I look like Liz Hurley.They have learned why my parents,brother,sister and I immigrated from the UK to the United States,a better life.They also like my British accent very well,have had to remind a few of their friends I came from the UK.


----------



## HappiestMom

I'm so confused :rofl: anyone else...?


----------



## ClairAye

Sometimes people accidentally post in here thinking it is parenting teenagers, not teenage parents!


----------

